# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة الايفون (Iphone Hardware Repair Area)  حل مشكلة السيم كارت للاى فون 3gs

## Shamseldeen Victory

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
حل مشكلة السيم كارت للاى فون 3gs

----------


## Fannan1

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## salinas

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## hassan riach

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان

----------


## GSM-AYA

بارك الله فيك

----------


## narosse27

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم

----------


## WESSAM NAGAH

لله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## fashfash92

مشكوووووور مشكوووووور مشكوووووورمشكوووووورمشكوووووورمشكوووووورمشكوووووورمشكوووووورمشكوووووور

----------


## amrmatter

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## bacha061

مشكوووووووووووووووووور

----------


## youssef0707

بارك الله فيك

----------


## sidi bibi

شكرا لك اخي

----------


## تورتان

شكراً

----------


## th3j0cker

شكراااا بارك الله فيك

----------


## th3j0cker

شكراا بارك الله فيك

----------

